
How Will the Semantic Web “Think”?  - prakash
http://www.michellesblog.net/social-media-and-society/how-will-the-semantic-web-think
======
ram1024
the semantic web doesn't have to actively "think" it just needs the ability to
allow users of the web to properly define relationships itself democratically
so to speak and display the internet using these relationships.

we're starting to see the formation of web 3.0 with social tagging, voting,
rating, commenting, and flagging. this along with the vetting of user profiles
via reputationing systems is solidifying the structure of the web we are to
use in the future

